# U.S. releases Bin Laden documents



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 3, 2012)

I think Bin Laden was a wise man (meaning he understood what it takes to be successful) and things could have been a hell of a lot worse had al-Qaida controlled its affiliates.  I am not sure releasing this information is a good idea.  The last thing we need are the affiliates to read it and have a light bulb light up in their head.  Then again, maybe the damage has already been done and it isn't repairable?



> In an apparent attempt to sow discord within the ranks of al-Qaida’s remaining sympathizers, the U.S. government declassified personal communications from Osama bin Laden showing the terror leader fretting about the bloodthirsty movement he launched.
> 
> If al-Qaida affiliates keep killing Muslim civilians, bin Laden wrote to an aide shortly before the Navy SEAL raid that killed him, “they will spoil [things and] alienate the people, who could be won over by enemy after enemy. … our brothers are making things worse by opening themselves up to evil and hostility!”
> 
> ...


 
SOURCE


----------



## AWP (May 3, 2012)

Maybe George R.R. Martin should start writing A Song of Sand and Fire because that's kind of what I'm reading above.

That picture painted is one I would laugh about had it occurred hundreds of years ago in a distant land. A guy starts a revolution, has a spectacular succes which is his high-water mark, then lives long enough to see the group fracture and splinter while inspiring offshoots who ultimately hijack his message and methods. A Greek tragedy played out for my generation with tens of thousands dead. He dies on the run, trusting almost no one, with little power save for his name and what is left of his band of followers.

It almost feels like a war isn't winding down, but merely the intermission between Acts II and III.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (May 3, 2012)

Apparently AQ was cool with most of the US media... except for Fox News. 

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/cutline/al-qaida-letter-seized-bin-laden-compound-fox-154510302.html


----------



## mike_cos (May 3, 2012)

My friend noticed me about this publications of CTC... Seems interesting

http://www.ctc.usma.edu/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/CTC_LtrsFromAbottabad_WEB_v2.pdf


----------



## AWP (May 3, 2012)

Duplicate thread, threads merged


----------



## AWP (May 3, 2012)

Usama and I agreed on something? His thoughts on Biden echoed similar sentiments made during the '08 election:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/...obama-leave-totally-unprepared-155620943.html



> "The reason for concentrating on them is that Obama is the head of infidelity and killing him automatically will make Biden take over the presidency for the remainder of the term, as it is the norm over there. Biden is totally unprepared for that post, which will lead the US into a crisis. As for Petraeus, he is the man of the hour in this last year of the war, and killing him would alter the war's path. So please ask brother Ilyas to send to me the steps he has taken into that work," 0


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 4, 2012)

The discovery channel had a special in collaboration with NBC about all this, was quite fascinating to watch and listen to. When I told my gf about it she remarked "glad your watching something upbeat and happy" to which I replied "watching something to remind me that fucker is sitting at the ocean floor having his face eaten by crabs? your god damn right its upbeat and happy!"


----------



## Poccington (May 4, 2012)

Bin Laden was Megatron.

Both of them were considered enemies of the US, both carried out attacks on mainland USA and both were dumped into the Atlantic Ocean by the US after they'd been killed.

That shit is no coincidence.


----------



## TH15 (May 4, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Usama and I agreed on something? His thoughts on Biden echoed similar sentiments made during the '08 election:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/...obama-leave-totally-unprepared-155620943.html


Not that Joe Biden is competent enough to understand this, but when the world's most wanted terrorist thinks you're so stupid that he plots to kill the president in order to get your dumbass in power... you _really _are one dumb MFer.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 4, 2012)

Poccington said:


> Bin Laden was Megatron.
> 
> Both of them were considered enemies of the US, both carried out attacks on mainland USA and both were dumped into the Atlantic Ocean by the US after they'd been killed.
> 
> That shit is no coincidence.


Hahahahaha this is funny as hell


----------



## pardus (May 5, 2012)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> Apparently AQ was cool with most of the US media... except for Fox News.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/cutline/al-qaida-letter-seized-bin-laden-compound-fox-154510302.html


 
Be proud media, be proud. Our enemy values you and what you are doing for them.

Cunts.








(not directed at Fox obviously)


----------



## QC (May 5, 2012)

So let me understand this a bit. An organisation that is by it's nature lateral and dispersed, whose creator says to it's adherants to be independant and launch attacks independantly of a central command, then has a problem with control. Hmmm, looks more like middle management gronk than evil genius.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 6, 2012)

pardus said:


> Be proud media, be proud. Our enemy values you and what you are doing for them.
> 
> Cunts.
> 
> ...


 


why not directed at fox? they're a terrible news organization, all the media are idiots and propagandists but they are some of the worst. forget where I read it (was a post on redditt) but a recent study found those that watch fox news exclusively are overall the most mis-informed and incorrect about current news and facts. saw one of their talking heads complaining about someone at the last grammy awards dressing up as a religious person to make fun of it, one of his co-talking head's said "well that's her right to express freedom of speech..." to which he yelled "no it isn't!". a supposed  journalist saying someone doesn't have the right to freedom of speech because it doesn't go along with his version of it....yep, they're all idiots


----------



## pardus (May 6, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> why not directed at fox?


 
Because the article stated that our enemy was OK with all news organizations except Fox.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 6, 2012)

yea saw that too. ah well, all the media are idiots regardless


----------



## pardus (May 6, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> all the media are idiots regardless


 
Yep, no argument here on that!

I don't follow any of them.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 6, 2012)

pardus said:


> Yep, no argument here on that!
> 
> I don't follow any of them.


 
prefer independent news sources, the bbc, redditt, or the stewart/colbert combo lol


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 6, 2012)

I don't think the BBC is independent at all....


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 6, 2012)

didn't mean the bbc was independent, was referring to news sources (mainly online) that aren't owned by a corporation and such. The sad truth is that news is less about reporting the facts and what's happening and more about answering to a board of directors, share holders, and profits.


----------



## CDG (May 6, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> The sad truth is that news is less about reporting the facts and what's happening and more about answering to a board of directors, share holders, and profits.


 
The news organizations are not completely to blame.  They really have no reason to change other than it being the ethically right thing to do.  People eat up the bullshit reporting these days.  Most people don't want facts, statistics, and objectivity.  They want sensationalism, opinion, and vitriolic diatribe.  If the majority of people demanded better journalism, we would see a change.  The Martin/Zimmerman case is a perfect example of this.  The majority of people didn't want facts and the truth, they wanted a reason to be on TV yelling, holding signs, marching, and doing whatever else to show outraged they were over.......something.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 6, 2012)

CDG said:


> The news organizations are not completely to blame. They really have no reason to change other than it being the ethically right thing to do. People eat up the bullshit reporting these days. Most people don't want facts, statistics, and objectivity. They want sensationalism, opinion, and vitriolic diatribe. If the majority of people demanded better journalism, we would see a change. The Martin/Zimmerman case is a perfect example of this. The majority of people didn't want facts and the truth, they wanted a reason to be on TV yelling, holding signs, marching, and doing whatever else to show outraged they were over.......something.


 
Completely true and still very very depressing. I was asked (with some other veterans from the vet's student organization on campus) to speak to some grad students preparing to become professors about veterans, what we've been through, and how to deal with veterans and any issues they might have as students. The point you made I in a way also explained to them in telling them "I can go outside on campus right now and pluck almost any student and they can tell me who won the last three American Idol's or the latest celebrity gossip just put out, but I would bet you $100 they couldn't name at least ONE MOH recipient from Afghan or Iraq, and I can name three of em off the top of my head, hell one of em was in my unit!"


----------



## Scotth (May 6, 2012)

CDG said:


> The news organizations are not completely to blame. They really have no reason to change other than it being the ethically right thing to do. People eat up the bullshit reporting these days. Most people don't want facts, statistics, and objectivity. They want sensationalism, opinion, and vitriolic diatribe. If the majority of people demanded better journalism, we would see a change. The Martin/Zimmerman case is a perfect example of this. The majority of people didn't want facts and the truth, they wanted a reason to be on TV yelling, holding signs, marching, and doing whatever else to show outraged they were over.......something.


 
Not to often we see eye to eye.  Today was a good day.

People bitch about how the society is going down the tubes but read every article or view every bikini twitter pic posted by Kim Kardashian.  Who's only contribution to society is having a famous family name and a self published porn tape.  For the same reason we get the media we deserve just like we get the government we deserve because we continue to play the same game hoping for a different result.


----------



## pardus (May 7, 2012)

I sometimes think it would be better to start again. I don't really want to live through that upheaval though.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 7, 2012)

You could just drink yourself to death and write a best selling diary, published posthumunously (it would also spell words correctly) in the process.


----------

